# Would it make more sense to develop an Android App Player?



## Slvrshot (Aug 25, 2011)

Running Android on a Touchpad seems like it would be an interesting project but it seems to make far more sense to develop an App Player. The reason I say this is that WebOS has a much more polished UI and is better at multitasking. Imagine playing Gun Bros while switching back to the WebOS browser and back and forth, all natively. That would make for a much more worthwhile experience by combining the sheer volume of Android apps with the polish of WebOS. My question is can it be done?


----------



## fr3z3rburn (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm with you on this. I really do love webOS and would love to just have Android app availability. There is someone on XDA currently working on it I believe.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

OK i have to ask....whats the difference between android multitasking (longpressing home button) and the Web-OS multitasking besides different ways to switch tasks? 
i just dont get it. i can be playing a game, hit home, go to the internet (or any other app) do what i need to do, longpress home, tap the game and finish it up, longpress again, and switch back.
it actually seems like the same thing other than the pretty "cards" and the ability to kill the tasks easier.

now dont go biting my head off, i have not even used a touchpad (arrives tomorrow) so i was just curious. i would like an android player though...as i have heard good things about w-OS.


----------



## Bug Splat (Aug 24, 2011)

Just more polished and faster to switch back and forth. Plus the WebOS browser is IMO better than anything I have tried on Android and I've tried them all. I'd much rather have a player for my android apps. I get enough of android in my day, I own 2 phones and 1 tablet running 2.2. Anything other than 3.0 on a tablet is not worth it to me.


----------



## Joenathan (Aug 23, 2011)

This is probably never going to happen, it would be much more difficult to program an emulator than to just port Android, especially given the dump we now have.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

You wouldn't be writing an emulator, you'd just be porting dalvik basically. That is actually an easier path than porting all of android. However all that does is just let android apps run, meaning you wouldn't have widgets, and some of the low level apps (namely several of those that typically require root) won't function outside of the limits of dalvik itself.


----------



## docnas (Aug 24, 2011)

To be honest id be happy with that. Mostly i just want access to the android apps like all the medical apps out there not to mention some good games for the kids.
;


----------



## linrey (Aug 21, 2011)

This would be my choice too. If we could easily download android apps, paid/free, and run them, I'd be glad to pay the developer who makes that possible.

I've spent hundreds of dollars on apps for my iPad - I'm used to paying for functionality - so bring it on :grin3:


----------



## Synack (Aug 13, 2011)

I personally like the Android OS better. And with it being on a fully Android version and not an emulator, we can download apps that add to functionality and customization etc etc. Once this gets rooted and ported I'm gonna go NUTS.

Anyone know what device were going to use for the build.prop so the App Store can think it's a real Android tablet?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

webos doesnt have any java support by default so that is a major hangup. WebOS writes apps in javascript (I believe it uses nodejs) and allows native development (c/c++) in a way similar to what android does with the NDK. The libc version (bionic) of the kernel for android is greatly modified to run lighter and faster than normal as well.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

If you could manage this with decent hardware level support, that'd be great... however, I don't know how well it'd work.


----------

